# FINS braid: original v. wind tamer v. shock absorber



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Is there any real difference in the 3 types of FINS braid?

the shock one seems like you might lose some sensitivity, the wind one sounds like it might be too stiff, the original seems to be best of both worlds??
Any feedback from those who use any of these would be great. Thanks guys.

Also what pound test mono or fluoro leader do yall use for 30lb braid?
I currently use 50lb braid w/a 20lb leader and don't have problems w/the braid cutting into the leader so i figure w/30 lb braid, 15lb leader should work??


----------



## 100% Texan (Jan 30, 2005)

Use power pro 8-30 and you wont have to choose lol I use a 20lb leader


----------



## Capt Scott Reeh (Jan 21, 2006)

FINS PRT in the 30/8 green color ! No leader here.....I tie strait or use a Mr Tonys clip.I tried the Windtamer and it was too stiff.I'm on my second 1200yd spool of 30/8 PRT if that tells you anything....LOL I've got alot of reels to spool.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I'm using all three plus a new one called XS right now. I put 30lb test on each of four similar rigs for comparison. Yes, they are all different. I recently spent time in a booth next to FINS at a trade show for three days and talked to the owner at length. He has been making braid for other brands since '94 and has at one time or another produced every Spectra braid out there except PP. He wasn't aways happy with the specifications he was given so he decided to make his own braid the way he felt was the best. It was clear in talking to him that the dude understands Spectra.

The original PRT is more akin to traditional braid. It is braided tighter than most others and is more round. If you roll PP in your fingers you'll notice it has edges. Basically it is oval. PRT is too, but not quite as flat. For those happy with traditional braid the PRT will do just fine. I prefer it over PP and Suffix that I've been using up until now. Like all of the FINS lines, there's no outer waxy coating. I hate that junk that comes off the PP and others when they are new. FINS injects the dye into the material as it is braided where others apply it more as a coating. I spooled up 8 reels and had no mess.

Windtamer is braided tighter and pulled during the process to make it even tighter. This also produces a round braid. It really isn't all that much stiffer, but it does have a tighter and smother feel. Being round helps it cut through the wind, thus the name. This also cuts down on wind knots. The biggest advantage I've found is that it packs tighter on the reel and won't bury in on a hard strike. That's cool. On the jack I got this morning I put the brakes on the spool with my thumb and full drag in order to turn it. The line never burried. It also didn't bury on the initial strike, which was **** hard. That's a big advantage during the first moments of a fight as it allows the drag to react smoothly once the fish starts running. It also doesn't sail nearly as much in a crosswind like some other braid I've thrown. I really like the Windtamer.

Shock Absorber is a special situation braid for those who need a little stretch. In fishing it I couldn't really feel a difference. I know there is because I can feel it when I pull it with my hands. It's only 10% so it is still way less than mono or fluoro. The biggest difference is that unlike mono and fluoro it doesn't lose any strength after being stretched. I've used it on crankbaits, topwaters and spinnerbaits. Basically situations where I don't need all the sensitivity of straight braid and maybe a little give could be benificial. I would think it'd be really nice for use in trolling offshore where you get hit really hard. It is slightly thicker for the same poundage because it has a strand of dacron woven into it, but it's not much thicker. I'll keep using it, but I don't know that it is necesary for the fishing I generally do.

My hands down favorite is the new XS. This stuff is awesome. Other braids are constructed using four strands of Spectra. This one has eight, yet maintains the same diameter. It is braided tighter and even more firm than Windtamer and it's round. It is super smooth to the touch, not quite as smooth as mono but closer to it than any braid I've felt. It fights the wind, doesn't bury on the spool and casts like no other braid I've thrown. Crazy distance. I have it on a Core 101 and nearly drained the spool with a Spook Jr. It is going to be a more expensive because it uses twice the Spectra, but my initial thoughts are that it's worth it.

Something else the owner told me that I found interesting was that he doesn't splice the Spectra. I never thought about it, but I can see where that could make a difference. The Spectra yarn arrives in all different lengths on the spools. He weighs the spools to match the lengths. When a spool runs out that's the end of the line. Other manufacturers apparently splice the Spectra as is runs out and keep on going. He claims that makes for weak points resulting in "mystery breaks". I can see where that would be true I guess.

Sorry for the length, but this is a subject I actually have some real knowledge about. Must be my day for long posts :rotfl:.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Sounds like you like you some FINS braid let's go. LOL

thanks for the feedback guys. I'm about to change out my 3 yr old 50lb power pro and will probably be giving the FINS 30lb a try now.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

The FINS is good stuff.

I bought my first spools probably 2 or 3 years ago. I'm always on the search for a new line, so when I hear about the FINS I tried it out.

It performed just as well, and actually better than all of the other braids I've used. And I've used A LOT (Spiderwire, Spiderwire Ultracast, Tracer Braid, Fireline, Code Red, Stren, Sufix, Power Pro).

I'm not sponsored or affiliated with FINS. They just make a good line.

I actually think my favorite is the Shock Absorber. I can't really say why, I just like the feel. It's a thicker line and I like the way it handles.


----------



## CaptPb (Jan 26, 2005)

After the PP wears out on my quiver it will be Fins again. My personal reel has the 20# PRT and it has performed well for over a year now. Not sure if it's just me, but even the worst backlashes seem easier to pick out than other brands?


----------



## j wadd (Sep 21, 2009)

i love the pink windtamer in 30/8.wont be fishing anthing diffrent for a while


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

im all about the pink windtamer 30/8 and now after that im interested in the XS are they making that in pink as well


----------



## Texxan1 (Dec 31, 2004)

I like the FINS windtamer 30 best of the Fins products.


----------



## Tight Knot (Sep 8, 2004)

Fin PRT is some very smooth line. 30/8 with a 20lb leader works good for me. I quess I should try some windtamer with as windy as it has been down here lately.
Tight Knot


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

20lb windtamer, no leader, proud to be on their prostaff. If any of yall want a card so you can get it straight from the factory with free shipping just pm me and will send yall the info


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I almost bought some about a year ago, but needed some new line quick and tried Suffix. I just went to their web sight to buy some XS, but I did not see it. There is a Smooth Cast, but the diameter on that line is fairly large compared to other Spectra lines.


----------



## troutsupport (May 22, 2006)

Anyone that has used suffix that switched over to wind tamer.. what did you find different?

I love my suffix... but always open to a better product.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The XS is brand new and just went into production for stores.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I thought you could only buy this online. What stores carry FINS?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Roy's in Corpus, Tackletown in Rockport and Marburgers in the Houston area. The new Fish On Tackle in Baytown is also looking at carrying it. Working on a better dealer network.


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*FINS*

Hookset Marine Gear carries Fins. website is www.hooksetgear.com.


----------



## RAT DADDY (Jun 2, 2009)

I went from sufix to FINS windtamer and I will never go back to sufix. I started using the pink windtamer at the end of winter and I tell you what there is no braid that compares I have used them all. I ran out of FINS a few weeks ago put on the sufix cause it is easy to get at your local store. Well I couldnt wait to get that sufix off my reel got my fins in and all good now. I get mine at Hookset Marine Gear along with other fishing gear cant beat it.


----------



## blackmouthcur (Nov 24, 2009)

To get any of the FINS products go to www.finsfishing.com then after making your order enter KBSHIPOPEN and the shipping will be free. As for the XS it will be on the website catalog shortly,an iin stores soon


----------



## fishnlab (Jul 10, 2004)

Hookset Marine Gear is an authorized online dealer for those that do not have stores near them. We have PRT, Windtamer and Shock Absorbing Braid in stock.

If you do not see the weight/length/color you need on our store, send us a note and we'll get it to you.

http://hooksetgear.com/store/line


----------



## Chunkn' Charlie (Dec 30, 2004)

I ordered my Fins Wind Tamer from Hookset. By far the cheapest (least expensive) I have found.

Hookset shipping on a spool is $4.99. Spool costs $12.29 vs. $18 with free shipping on mfg site.


----------



## kemahguy (Jun 7, 2005)

*Fins Windtamer Braid*

I have a couple of reels filled w/ 20 lb. pink braid that I picked up at this years fishing show back in Feb. and I couldn't be more impressed. Last week my wife and myself caught several giant black drum, which most were over 30 lbs. a piece. I caught one 40 inch drum which I caught on a shimano stradic 3000 filled w/ 20 lb. pink windtamer and I literally winched that sucker up after getting tired of fighting it for over 20 min. and the line held up! If I can catch a fish that big on that small diameter line that I was using, them I'm confident I can catch anything else in the bay other than a bullshark! I was using a 25 lb. berkley vanish leader w/ a small high quality barrel swivel w/ a quickswirl on the other end. I've been using suffix for years, but fins line is cheaper and the quality is there as well, I'd high recommend fins windtamer to anyone!


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

Whats up with the Pink Braid?


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

The pink was done for a promotional deal at last year's Babe's on the Bay. After the tourney people kept asking for it so they decided to go ahead and make it a regular in their line-up. You can get the same stuff in greenor yellow.


----------



## TXDRAKE (Jun 24, 2004)

I am seriously considering the Windtamer, but I am wondering if I should wait for the new, XS stuff! Anybody have any insight into the new XS stuff? Is it going to be a cross between Windtamer and the regular PRT? Anything would be helpful!


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

I think you'll be plenty happy with Windtamer and I'm not sure how long it'll be before the XS hits the stores. I heard they are gearing up to produce it, but not sure what the lag time will be. They don't even have it on their website yet. The owner brought a few spools to the Corpus boat show last month and I was lucky enough to snag a couple.

The XS stands for "extra smooth". It isn't a cross between WT and PRT, it is a step up from WT (and any other braid for that matter) because it is constructed with 8 strands of Spectra instead of the standard 4 while maintaining the same small diameter. The result is a braid that is really smooth to the touch and casts like nothing else I've used. The only downside is that it is going to be more expensive than WT. The good news is that since PRT and WT are less expensive than PP & Suffix, the XS should fall right in that same range for a better line.


----------



## Longhorn (Jun 22, 2006)

Suffix 30 is a 6 strand braid which makes it a little more round than PowerPro which is four. How does this compare to the 4 strand Windtamer? 20lb Suffix is only 4. Good article on tackletour.com discussing this.


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

I'll be waiting for the XS. I've been using Suffix and it is somewhat smoother than the Power Pro, but I'd like to take it up a notch. That roughness is the only thing about Braid that I don't like, now that I've learned the Albright to connect leaders.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

How would you rank the 4 in terms of casting. Specifically distance and overall smoothness of the cast?
Sounds like XS casts the best, just not available right now...


----------



## dsim3240 (Nov 12, 2008)

I just got a spool of the 14lb smooth caster and I REALLY like it. It is the best casting braid I have ever used, and I have tried most of the braids out their. I like it so much that I will be ordering more and replacing lines on all my rods with it.
P.S. I landed a 22", 25" and 26" Reds on it Sunday.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Is the smooth cast the same as the XS, or is that a whole new, different line?
Don't see the XS anywhere online yet.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Smooth Cast is a different line than the XS.

On your previous question of smoothness and casting I'd rank them:

1 - XS
2 - WT
3 - PRT
4 - SA

But each one has it's place, that's why they are refering to them as "situational braids".


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

If you want XS, email them and they will tell you how you can order it. I'm getting two spools. 20# & 30# in 300 yards. I'm thinking the 20# for my spinning rigs and 30# for casting reels.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Whats the email address you used to order the XS? I can't get a response from them.
Thanks


----------



## wetluers (May 21, 2004)

Lets Go, can you clear something up for me? In your first post on this thread,in regards to the XS line, you state that "Other braids are constructed using four strands of Spectra. This one has eight, yet maintains the same diameter." Then you stated that "It is going to be a more expensive because it uses twice the Spectra, but my initial thoughts are that it's worth it." 

How can it be that the line could have twice the matter, yet be the same diameter? The only solution to this that I can see is if there is no chage in diameter with twice the matter used, then the length must change, but that makes no sence either.


----------



## LJeanGrayless (Sep 14, 2009)

Capt Scott Reeh said:


> FINS PRT in the 30/8 green color ! No leader here.....I tie strait or use a Mr Tonys clip.I tried the Windtamer and it was too stiff.I'm on my second 1200yd spool of 30/8 PRT if that tells you anything....LOL I've got alot of reels to spool.


i'm with scott on the windtamer being too stiff. didn't work too great for me.


----------



## let's go (Nov 14, 2005)

Tim,
As near as I can figure it has to do with the manner in which it is pulled during the braiding process. It is a much tighter weave. If you remove the void from something then you decrease it's overall size.

I've been looking at this stuff more closely and it appears that the XS is very slightly larger than the four strand braids, but not by much. 

Then again it is really hard to say what is actually comparable in braids. I've strength tested quite a few different sizes, models and brands. None of them break at the listed strength. I've had a spool of one very popular brand that consistently broke well under the listed strength. I'm not sure what was wrong with that spool. The rest have all broken well over the listed strength if I've been able to break them at all.

There is no industry standard and break strength ratings are left up to the manufacturer. I've never really quite understood that. It's the same with mono. I've always thought it was funny when someone talks about how their chosen line never breaks no matter how much stress they put on it. That would be because that 12lb mono you are using really should be marked as 20lb.

The only exception to this would be lines designed for IGFA line class certifications. Those are generally pretty dang close.


----------



## Rippin_drag (Sep 2, 2008)

Anyone know where i can order some FINS XS? I emailed them a few times w/no response. 
Thanks.


----------



## BMTAngler (Aug 17, 2008)

Rippin_drag said:


> Anyone know where i can order some FINS XS? I emailed them a few times w/no response.
> Thanks.


I would also like to order a spool or two.


----------



## colbyhearn (Jul 7, 2010)

Bump


----------



## wilded (Feb 5, 2006)

I get no response from the Fins Contact email. Does XS really exist?


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Yes sir.

I've seen it. Touched it. Casted it. :slimer:

Last I heard they were making some updates to their website - so things might be in a transition process right now.


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

Oh, I just looked at it appears they have already launched the new site.

For those of you trying to contact them, did you do it through the old site or the new one? If the old one was still up, give it a shot from the new one.

www.finsfishing.com

The new site also has info about the "Extra Smooth" (aka - XS).


----------



## BU Fisher (Jul 20, 2009)

*XS Line*

I think that Hookset has some now. Email Chris Yost at [email protected] and he can hook you up. I just ordered some today. I will try it this weekend.


----------



## wilded (Feb 5, 2006)

Te.jas.on said:


> Oh, I just looked at it appears they have already launched the new site.
> 
> For those of you trying to contact them, did you do it through the old site or the new one? If the old one was still up, give it a shot from the new one.
> 
> ...


Extra Smooth is not a braid.


----------



## Speckled (Mar 19, 2008)

wilded said:


> Extra Smooth is not a braid.


:rotfl:

You would be wrong, Sir :wink:.

http://www.buyfins.com/xs.aspx

All of Fin's lines are braid h:.

:cheers:


----------



## Te.jas.on (Mar 28, 2005)

wilded said:


> Extra Smooth is not a braid.


http://finsfishing.com/xs.aspx

"FINS Extra Smooth is constructed using 8 ends of Spectra yarn instead of the usual 4. The resulting braid structure is naturally rounder and smoother but costlier to produce. FINS ES is the longest casting braid on the market. If you are an angler who wants the best of the best, you have to try FINS Extra Smooth Braid."

Pretty sure it is.


----------



## wilded (Feb 5, 2006)

Speckled said:


> :rotfl:
> 
> You would be wrong, Sir :wink:.
> 
> ...


You are correct, Sir it was the Fins Smooth Cast that is a called a superline and is not a braid. It was on their site yesterday but not today. I could not even find xs listed until your link. Thanks for your help.


----------



## linetramp (Mar 30, 2010)

I have heard that some people have had issues with contacting FINS customer service from the FINS website. It was an issue in the past, BUT, FINS has a "new & imporved" website that just went "live" last week and all seems to be working perfectly. There was a disconnect on the on old website. Our apologizes!

Also the new XS (extra smooth) braid is on the new website also and is ready to ship when orders hit the website.


----------



## TxAdam (Jun 28, 2007)

Put my order in yesterday and should have spools of Windtamer and XS on our walls any day now for everyone try out. We do have bulk spools of pink and green Windtamer in 20# and 30# test available right now...just bring your reel(s) in and we can get you spooled up quick!


----------



## BigDady54 (Jan 17, 2011)

*Suffix 832 Braid ?*

Has anyone used this new Suffix 832 braid ? If so is it any good ? Whats the best knot to use with it ?
Thanks,


----------

